# Do these numbers make since starting out?



## dcell26 (May 1, 2014)

I have been ruminateing and running the numbers on this business for a while and wanted some feed back. am I spending my money wisely. A few things I wont comprise on are the Conventions i am going to... and a quality screen printer

item	Estimated cost	quantity
Cash Box	$20 
Cash in box	$299	
Artists	$400	
Bulk V Neck Ts	$477 100
para con	$100 for Dealer Booth
ancient city con	$125	
Hire 1 people to work cons $200	for two cons
Printing on tshirts	575	
hotels	158	for two hotel stays
Incorporation	$198	
Brodband wifi receiver	0.99	with contract
Shopping Bags with logo	164	
Rack Cards 8.99	for wash instructions
Logo design	500	

Proposed total	$3,226


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You'll have to give us a lot more information than a list with a dollar amount next to them.

What are you doing? How long are you doing it? Looks like a convention booth? Then what? Are you done or will you have a continuing business operation?


----------



## dcell26 (May 1, 2014)

splathead said:


> You'll have to give us a lot more information than a list with a dollar amount next to them.
> 
> What are you doing? How long are you doing it? Looks like a convention booth? Then what? Are you done or will you have a continuing business operation?


My plan is to design and print the shirts, then sell the shirts at cons, to gauge popularity of my idea. Then if successful, to get an online store and market it


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You're going to spend $32 per shirt in overhead to go to a convention. Seems excessive to me.


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

Ask a friend to help you out on the conventions - if your paying their expenses (room, food) as a friend they might not mind working for free. 

One thing I don't see is business cards. The wash cards are fine, but make sure they have your info on them. 

Why do you need wifi?


----------



## dcell26 (May 1, 2014)

KristineH said:


> Why do you need wifi?


The wifi is so i can use a mobile hotspot to charge cards for purchases i.e. square card reader


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you're asking us where you can cut costs:

item Estimated cost quantity
Cash Box $20 (use your pocket)
Cash in box $299 (not an expense) 
Artists $400 (explain) 
Bulk V Neck Ts $477 100 
para con $100 for Dealer Booth
ancient city con $125 
Hire 1 people to work cons $200 for two cons (man the booth alone)
Printing on tshirts 575 ($6 printing per shirt? Seems high. What is it; two sided full color?)
hotels 158 for two hotel stays
Incorporation $198 
Brodband wifi receiver 0.99 with contract (Use your phone's data plan)
Shopping Bags with logo 164 ($1.64 per shirt for a bag?)
Rack Cards 8.99 for wash instructions
Logo design 500 (use a service like 99designs.com) 

Where's your other travel expenses; transportation, food, per diem? Booth decoration/signage?

Proposed total $3,226


----------



## dcell26 (May 1, 2014)

splathead said:


> If you're asking us where you can cut costs:
> 
> item Estimated cost quantity
> Cash Box $20 (use your pocket)
> ...


Travel and food can be asorbed by my real job... The extra person is for Fridays and when I have to pee


----------

